# How to Choose the Right Cannabis Edible



## burnin1 (Sep 22, 2016)

From learngreenflower.com

How to Choose the Right Cannabis Edible

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pWe6pvuXVA[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pWe6pvuXVA

By Mandee Lee 
on September 22, 2016 

There are so many different kinds of edibles in the market place today, it can be confusing to figure out which ones are the best for you.

It doesnt help that edible cannabis products are not subject to FDA regulations yet. Many states do not have standards on labeling, dosages, consistency, potency, ingredients or testing requirements to help you make sure that you are getting the safest, healthiest and most user-friendly experience possible.

Ultimately the industry will have universal laws around product and packaging standardization, but were just not there yet.

Luckily, there are many edibles companies that are already taking the initiative in quality and assurance.

_So to help you easily decide which edibles are the best ones for you, we have compiled a list of the 3 most important things to look for when selecting cannabis edibles._

*#1) Good Labeling*






Detailed labeling with dosage indicators is a sign of a manufacturer who cares about the details.

Detailed labeling is the most important thing to look for with an edible. And one of the main components on that label should be dosing. With any edible you purchase, you need to know how many milligrams of THC are in the entire product. If you dont know this information, then it is impossible to figure out the right dose for you and very likely that you will consume too much and have an unpleasant experience.

The second thing we look for in regards to dosing  and this goes beyond the label  is can you easily figure out how to break up the product into a smaller 10mg dose or less. A lot of the edibles on the market these days are dosed way too high for most patients to consume all at once and so being able to break them up into smaller doses is essential.

Frequently we see chocolate bars, for example, that have 180 milligrams to 450 milligrams and more. If you are using cannabis for a severe ailment then you most likely need a high dose and these products are great for you. But in Colorado one serving constitutes 10mg. And if you are a new user you should even start with 5mg or less.

Whichever dosage level youre looking for, most consumers have to measure and cut up the edible, which can sometimes be very difficult if the manufacturer has not taken steps to mark this out for you.

#2) A List of Ingredients





We should really be checking the ingredients on everything we consume for optimal nutrition benefits.

More and more cannabis companies are starting to focus on the quality of the ingredients in their edibles but there are still many companies that do not. This is so important because food is fuel for our bodies. Cannabis is a medicine and when consuming it, you want to make sure that everything else in the product is going to be healthy, supportive and good for you and your body as well.

Certain ingredients in healthier edible options can even help enhance the effects of the plant and add medicinal value. For instance, some ingredients will help you better absorb the nutrients of the plant, such as Sunflower Lecithin, which increases absorption of THC and other cannabinoids into your cell membranes, making the dose feel slightly stronger.

And some ingredients provide additional medicinal value like what we see with Spirulina, which is known for increasing energy, strengthening the immune system and reducing inflammation, among other things. So when you add cannabis to this ingredient you get extra medicinal value.

Some companies like Auntie Dolores have even taken consumer's diet restrictions into account as well, by offering products that are: gluten free, preservative free, vegan, paleo, non-GMO and sugar free. So be sure to look for the ingredients on your edible or the manufacturers website and make sure that they are healthy, supportive and add value.

If youre allergic to nuts and the product packaging doesnt say anything about potential nut contamination, you may want to get in touch with the manufacturer to double check.

*#3) Testing*





Lab testing is crucial for detecting any contaminants as well as identifying cannabinoid/terpene profiles 

Lab testing is another biggie to look for, especially if you are consuming cannabis strictly for medicinal reasons. Whenever possible you want to find companies and products that guarantee lab-tested products.

The testing process is important to check for contaminants like mold, pesticides, fungicides, fecal matter, growth byproducts -- in addition to potency levels and cannabinoid profiles.

Testing is so important because whenever possible you always want to choose products that are going to be the safest and healthiest for you. Some companies will even take it a step further by posting more detailed test results for their products on their website like Janes Brew for example that specializes in bottled teas and coffee.


*Do Your Homework Ahead of Time*

Hopefully this simplifies the shopping experience for you when it comes to choosing between all the delicious and innovative edibles that are out on the market today.

Whenever possible I always like to look up what edibles the dispensary is carrying prior to going. This way I can check out the different edible companies websites that I am interested in, which often provide more information than available on the product packaging.

Sometimes you can even call the edible company with any questions you have, since the companies themselves will have much more information about their product than the budtenders will at the dispensary.

https://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/250/how-to-choose-the-right-cannabis-edible


----------

